# Installed FreeBSD13 but doesnt show up in UEFI options



## gustring (May 29, 2021)

After using Linux for several years, I decided to install FreeBSD. However, my system seems to be unable to detect the installed boot loader.

efibootmgr shows that the boot loaderfile is "null", is that relevant?

My boot loader is in /dev/ada0p1/EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI

I booted with a live USB linux mint os to use the following command to set up my bootloader:

```
$ mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && cd /mnt
$ efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sda -p 1 -l \\EFI\\BOOT\\BOOTx64.EFI -L FreeBSD
$ efibootmgr -b 0000 -a
```

I'm using a x86-64 Samsung machine that originally ran windows and several linux distros. I also tried mounting with both zfs and ufs file systems to not avail. 

Some relevant links, none of which could fully resolve my issue:









						FreeBSD does not boot after installing on external USB Hard Disk
					

I wanted to try FreeBSD. As my internal SSD NVMe disk is already occupied by Linux installation I have installed FreeBSD on an external USB SSD Hard Disk.  The installation setup is shown in the picture.  The installation process went smooth without any problems. After installation I have...




					forums.freebsd.org
				












						Solved - Can't boot on UEFI
					

Hello, I've just installed Debian and Freebsd 12 on my Asus X53S Laptop with UEFI System. When I boot FreeBSD I have the FreeBSD Efi Loader but when I boot in multi user or single user mode I get stuck and the laptop reboots.    My GPT hard disk: /dev/sda1 EFI /dev/sda2 Debian EXT4 /dev/sda3...




					forums.freebsd.org
				












						Disk not recognized in UEFI post-installation
					

Hello, I am new in FreeBSD and I have a problem with the installation. I have a laptop Asus s400ca-ca010h. The bios version is 209 (the last one is 210). I have disabled secure boot and flash boot. My SATA configuration (SATA Mode Selection) is on AHCI, may I use IDE?  Image...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2021)

gustring said:


> ```
> efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sda -p 1 -l \\EFI\\BOOT\\BOOTx64.EFI -L FreeBSD
> ```


Why are you using backslashes here? And using a Linux disk reference?
`efibootmgr -a -c -l /mnt/EFI/boot/bootx64.EFI -L FreeBSD-13`

Note that if you only have /EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI you don't have to configure anything. This is the default file UEFI will try to load. See uefi(8).


----------



## neel (May 29, 2021)

On some early UEFI systems (e.g. 2011-2013), there may not be a boot manager. It may just blindly boot `/EFI/boot/bootx64.EFI` as the bootloader.

One thing you can do is:


```
# mount_msdosfs /dev/ada0p1 /mnt # Replace /dev/ada0p1 with the disk/EFI partition
 # cd /mnt/EFI/BOOT
 # ls
```

If you don't see `BOOTX64.EFI`


```
# cp /boot/loader.efi BOOTX64.EFI # Do if you don't see BOOTX64.EFI
```


----------



## Vull (May 29, 2021)

This is mostly over my head.  If I can help at all, it might be only to note that gustring is using /dev/sda as a hard drive reference because he is not running FreeBSD at all, but rather, he is running a linux OS, from a Linux Mint live installer on a USB pendrive. Otherwise I'm not familiar with these commands and have never tried to do things this way.


----------

